# Mud runner "or" Mub box



## Crazy5778 (Apr 29, 2016)

I have never had either, but I am ready to buy one of these.
Is one noticeably better than the other???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What tool are you calling a mud box? Mudrunner coats corners for second coat, Mudbox tapes them so two different tools.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

He must mean corner box??


----------



## Crazy5778 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sorry, yes corner box. I have only used hand tools for 25 years , been punching a clock for last 4 years at a tobacco company, but getting laid off in 6 weeks and getting back to drywall . Thought I need a serious upgrade on the process.
Definitely getting boxes for joints and banjo to start with for taping, but not sure if angle box or mudd runner is best for corners.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just go the easiest option for now dude. Corner box. You will have enough to learn as it is. Maybe move onto mud runner later on. We will all say different things though. You can get a cp tube and mud head too. Add some to the corner then glaze it off wit a flusher or angle head. That's another very simple but affective option.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

mud runner all the way !


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

If you are not going to be doing it full time I would pick up an angle box, way cheaper. But with that, I have a mudrunner and love how I don't have to push as hard, definitely easier on the shoulders.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Crazy5778 said:


> Sorry, yes corner box. I have only used hand tools for 25 years , been punching a clock for last 4 years at a tobacco company, but getting laid off in 6 weeks and getting back to drywall . Thought I need a serious upgrade on the process.
> Definitely getting boxes for joints and banjo to start with for taping, but not sure if angle box or mudd runner is best for corners.


How are you going to do your tape coat? If your going to use a roller and angle head on tape coat just get a angle box. If your planning on hand wiping your angle with the banjo I would lean more towards the mudrunner, angle boxes can push hard over hand wiped tape.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

My vote goes to the angle.box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Columbia compound tube with inside 90 applicator cheap and angle head or flusher behind it very fast and easy


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lovin Drywall said:


> Columbia compound tube with inside 90 applicator cheap and angle head or flusher behind it very fast and easy


I am considering that method, tried it at a small job and it turned out great.


----------

